# Skidkings vbc preswap ride pics -march 23rd



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 24, 2013)

Here are some pics of the cool ride on Saturday the 23rd ...cool bikes including a 1890 vintage , which is the oldest bike I have ever seen "riding"..Awsome turnout ...Excellent weather ....Check it out

                                                 Gary J 
                                                 SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                                  TACOMA,WN


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 24, 2013)

*More pics*


















more pics ....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 24, 2013)

*Still more pics*


















still more pics of cabers


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 24, 2013)

*More more and still more pics*



















more pics yet!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 24, 2013)

*More more and still more pics*



















moorrrreeeee pics  ....   Great time ! .......


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a video coming!


----------



## momona (Mar 25, 2013)

*Awesome*

Atleast it's spring somewhere!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 25, 2013)

Combined with the swap meet,it was a great weekend. Good food, drink, bikes, and nice to meet some of the guys from here. Jeff, Zach, Derek, Adam glad you could join us for the ride! Great talking to you.  Tim


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 25, 2013)

i had a great time,thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcome.......it was fun to come out of my shell and i even handled some business after the ride........loved riding my bike,i live out in the woods so not too much actual bicycling happens........thanks again for everything and what great bunch of bikers


----------

